# Fractal Mapper & Fractal World Explorer



## Eternalknight (Nov 6, 2003)

I was thinking about purchasing these and was wondering if anyone uses them.  What are they both like?  Are they worth it?  How are they when compared to Campaign Cartographer 2 and its add-ons?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chaz (Nov 6, 2003)

Fractal Mapper7 is a great program. Ive been using it since ver 6. Its amazing. If you dont believe me try the demo and go through the tutorial. You will have continents, caverns, dungeons made in a snap. Its a breeze to use and has scripting capabilitys to. You can use a scripted button that makes random towns that generates town size, rulers, some stuff about law, race makeup etc. automaticaly as you click on the map. This info is automaticaly put in the maps journal for you. You can make html maps ... the list goes on. Some of the best money I ever spent.

Good luck.


----------



## Chaz (Nov 6, 2003)

Sorry, Darn board double posted on me


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Nov 6, 2003)

I have Fractal Mapper and use it a fair amount (The mapper I use most often is Dungeon Crafter - it does a better job for interiors.) I did the campaign map for my homebrew world using it, the multiple choices for fractal shapes was very useful in that regard. Islands and continents are easy, and I like the way the landforms come out.

Fractal World Explorer I would use for games like Star Wars, Traveller, or Dragonstar, where a quick and dirty world map and spherical projection of same is more useful than a highly detailed map. I don't especially like the way it designs worlds (The continents just look wrong), but the maps are pretty. I wish there was a way to use the two programs in tandem.

Over all I like it, and do most of my wilderness mapping on it.

The Auld Grump


----------



## Buttercup (Nov 8, 2003)

I have version 6 of Fractal Mapper, and it's great.  Very intuitive, but in case you can't figure something out, the help files are good.  It's reasonably priced too.  

One of these days I'll get around to upgrading, because the current version has even more cool features than the one I've been using.


----------



## Chaz (Nov 8, 2003)

Yeah its worth it to upgrade. Lets face it, the upgrade price is extremely reasonable.

Peace


----------



## ciaran00 (Nov 9, 2003)

Use Autorealm (free) for land-shapes and terrain and Fractal Mapper for placement/embellishment. You can't go wrong 

ciaran


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Nov 11, 2003)

ciaran00 said:
			
		

> Use Autorealm (free) for land-shapes and terrain and Fractal Mapper for placement/embellishment. You can't go wrong
> 
> ciaran




Hmmm, I have used AutoRealm to create rosettes for Fractal mapper maps, but I actually prefer Fractal Mappers land masses.

What neither have (and what I would very much like to see) is a forest tool, that fills an area with tightly packed trees from left to right, up to down.

The Auld Grump


----------

